# Brake Line Leak - Rear Drivers Side



## WhiteBear (Mar 11, 2011)

95 Sentra - Tonight driving home I noticed my brakes were acting very strange and the e-brake light came on. I pulled into the "china store" and picked up some brake fluid. I noticed that the resevoir was low so I added DOT-3 and depressed the brakes and they still acted like there was no pressure. I walked around the car and noticed in the rear driver side area near the gas tank was a pool of brake fluid. 

Now I know that it probably is a crack or hole in the line. How easy is this to disconnect and add a new section of line. Is it metal? Or can I use a different aftermarket style from the local auto parts place.

I know minor mechanics, but I don't want to tear apart half the car to find out that I should have brought it to a real mechanic.

Thanks,
Whitebear


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

These are brakes you're talking about...like life or death type things (ok, maybe not so much with rear brakes as opposed to front brakes, but you're still gonna lose a LOT of braking power at exactly the wrong time if it ain't done right)...not like dome lights or something.
If the problem is just a cracked line, AND you can get the old line off with wrecking the threads of the fittings, AND you can get a new line exactly the same as the old one, then, sure, you'd be in good shape to replace it yourself.
But...if you're not familiar with fabricating your own lines, proper use of various line flaring tools, proper methods of cutting and bending new line, and so on, not to mention flushing, filling, and bleeding out the new lines, I'd say to it to the local mechanic and let him go at it.
But first, get back under there and make sure that it's actually a line that blew out and not the actual wheel cylinder itself...which I'd be willing to bet is the actual source of the brake fluid.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I would bet its the lines. They get corroded as they run along the "frame" back toward the rear axle. Mine went right behind the driver's seat. I had a mechanic do them and he ended up just running a whole new set of lines and didn't remove the old lines cause they are paired with the fuel lines which was all one corroded mass. He didn't want to tear the fuel lines as he was removing the break lines so just left the old lines in place and tied the new rear lines right beside the old ones. Used the coated steel.


----------



## SKOLJACK (May 21, 2008)

I just replaced both rear lines (from firewall to rear brake hoses) with this kit: S.U.R.&R. - Brake Line Kit

Best brake line to use. Never rusts and is extremely easy to bend and flare!!!


----------



## Tricked (Jun 29, 2005)

If you need the rubber lines, I have a pair for sale.


----------

